# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة الشيخ سالم الطويل

## محمد عبد الأعلى

الشيخ الدكتور سالم الطويل كويتي الجنسية، تلقى تعليمه الجامعي في المملكة العربية السعودية


فقد كان طالباً في جامعة الامام محمد بن سعود الاسلامية فرع القصيم كلية أصول الدين .
وكان ملازما للعلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله واستفاد منه ، فقد ذكره في عِدادِ تلاميذ العلامة فقيه العصر محمد بن عثيمين غير واحد ممن ذكر طلاب الشيخ أثناء ترجمة الشيخ، كما أن أقرانه وتلاميذ الشيخ يشهدون له بذلك كالشيخ د.حمد بن إبراهيم العثمان سلمه الله.


وكان العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله يسمي سالم الطويل ولدي


وقد سئل فضيلة الشيخ فلاح مندكار عن الشيخ سالم الطويل فأجاب حفظه الله:


ما يحتاج هذا السؤال ، الشيخ سالم من خيرة ومن خاصة الإخوان والمشايخ وطلاب العلم .نعم، ما يحتاج هذا السؤال بارك الله فيكم ، الشيخ سالم ممن يدرس ويعلم السلفية، وصاحب غيرة وصاحب جهد. يقال لهؤلاء: اتقوا الله واطلبوا العلم ، واطلبوا العلم عند الشيخ سالم حتى تعرفوا من هو الشيخ سالم، وأنا على يقين أن هؤلاء ما جلسوا عند الشيخ سالم ولا طلبوا العلم عند الشيخ سالم ولا حضروا مجالس الشيخ سالم .الشيخ سالم من أجود الناس في تدريس العلم وفي تأصيل المسائل وفي تعليم الطلاب . بل يقال لهم: اتقوا الله واطلبوا العلم واعتنوا بالمسائل واعتنوا بما ينفعكم واتركوا الكلام في المشايخ وطلاب العلم ، ينصحون ويقال لهم: اذهبوا للشيخ سالم، تعلموا ولا تنتقدوا طلاب العلم.
أمامسألة التساهل ومسألة الكلام في الجمعيات، فالشيخ سالم من أول من حذر من الجمعيات بل هو أول من حاربته هذه الجمعية وتكلمت ضده ، ما يقال هذا الكلام عن الشيخ سالم، هؤلاء يجهلون من هو الشيخ سالم، وأنا على يقين أنهم ما حضروا مجلسا من مجالس العلم عند الشيخ سالم ولكن قيل وقال، يتناقلون هذه الأقوال وهذا الكلام.


تم تسجيل هذه الكلمة في يوم الأربعاء الموافق 24/12/ 2008


وقال الشيخ عبيد الجابري - حفظه الله - في شريط بعنوان ( لقاء مع الشيخ عبيد الجابري في دورة الحفر الأولى 1422هـ )


" كونوا سلفيين،اجتمعوا مع أخوانكم السلفيين الصافين من التحزب مثل:
الشيخ الأخ الدكتور فلاح بن إسماعيل .
والأخ الدكتور حمد بن إبراهيم العثمان .
والأخ سالم بن سعد الطويل .
والأخ أحمد بن محمد السبيعي .
والأخ محمد بن عثمان العنجري.


فإن هؤلاء عندنا حتى الساعة هم أعين السلفية في الكويت حسب ما نعلم .




وللشيخ حفظه الله – دروس علمية عدة- ومنها 






شرح كشف الشبهات من تقريرات سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله


الاصول من علم الأصول للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله 


شرح شروط الصلاة و أركانها وواجباتها


كتاب الفوائد لإبن القيم رحمه الله


تعليقات على العقيدة الطحاوية
دروس في شرح نواقض الاسلام
عقيدة أهل السنة و الجماعة
تفسير السعدي رحمه الله
شرح حديث جبريل في تعليم الدين
شرح لمعة الإعتقاد
تيسير العلام شرح عمدة الأحكام
الدروس المهمة لعامة الأمة
شرح نواقض الإسلام للشيخ صالح الفوزان 
القواعد المثلى في صفات الله وأسمائه الحسنى- شرح


الشذرة الذهبية في علم العربية


شرح العقيدة الواسطية للشيخ صالح الفوزان


العدة شرح العمدة


شرح رسالة العبودية
شرح العقيدة الواسطية للشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم 
كتاب الجهاد من الشرح الممتع
القول المفيد على كتاب التوحيد
منهج السالكين و توضيح الفقه في الدين

----------

